# Obelisk



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I finally finished my obelisk this past weekend. I started it back at the beginning of the summer and have been waiting to paint it until I could get an appropriate shade of grey paint as a mistint. I refused to pay $28 for a gallon of paint. My patience paid off, and I got a nice light grey "mistint" for $5.

Anyway, I painted it, which, admittedly isn't my strongest skill. Regardless, I think it turned out pretty good. Sure does make a nice addition to the cemetery.

Obelisk pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Obelisk/DSCF0001.jpg​


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great Z!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats pretty shwanky.. I could use one ... maybe next year...

Nice Work Zombie-F!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great Zombie-F! It's a real nice addition to your cemetery for sure. I've wanted to make an obelisk for a couple of years...like DS maybe next year.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow Zombie, looks fantastic! I really need to try and construct one...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Stuff like that could lure me away from the wooden markers. Great work, Z-F!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work Z! That looks like a real monument. I would expect to see that in any real cemetery.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice Zombie, know you have been waiting a while to get that finished.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That is great! Awsome work man!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice job, I like that color. I need to repaint mine this year as the joint compound is starting to crack and peel. Gives it an older look, but the color is mismatched.

Quick question, did you use the "wedge" pieces to connect the top and bottoms? I need to find a better way to secure the two pieces as I had it blow over a couple times last year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup looks good ,
i need a few taller objects in my graveyard also.
no time this yr 
maybe if i stayed off here ...hmm


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good! Make one for me?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> Nice job, I like that color. I need to repaint mine this year as the joint compound is starting to crack and peel. Gives it an older look, but the color is mismatched.
> 
> Quick question, did you use the "wedge" pieces to connect the top and bottoms? I need to find a better way to secure the two pieces as I had it blow over a couple times last year.


Yes, I did use wedges to center the top and bottom. Moreso, I also used wedges inside the spire that I drilled holes into to accomodate a 1/2" PVC pipe running up the length of the interior. So, what I do is lay the base down where its going, pound a half inch piece of rebar into the ground in the center of where the base goes, and then run the PVC pipe in the spire down over that, utilizing the wedges in the bottom of the spire to center it.

I'll take some photos of what I'm talking about either tomorrow or (more likely) after Halloween.


----------

